# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressief na scheiding

## Thijsnederland

Iedereen kan het zo mooi vertelen wat het beste is maar bij hulp in huwlijks probleem kan ook je arts niet zo veel doen en als je vrouw dan toch de stap neemt en zet om weg te gaan komt je wereld op z'n kop te staan en wat moet je dan als niemand tijd voor je hebt en je probeem is er nog steeds, ik heb wel familie maar die zijn er niet tot nouwlijks.
Mijn moeder is een aantal jaar geleden overleden dat was de persoon waar ik op kon bouwen en vertouwen dus waar om zou ik er dan geen eind aan maken ik het niets meer en er komt ook niets meer het leven is k als je naar 10 jaar samen hebt gewoond en geleeft en je komt dan zo aan je eind in een groot huis waar niks en niemand meer is en positief denken is dan toch niet meer van de dag dus is het beter dat ik er ook maar mee stop om op deze aard te wonen en te leven.

----------


## Lady

Maar wat is dan je eigenlijke probleem Thijs?
Je schrijft dat je vrouw bij je weg is gegaan,maar dat het probleem er nog steeds is.
Er een eind aan maken moet je natuurlijk nooit doen!
Daarvoor ben je niet op deze wereld.
Zoek anders hulp bij maatschappelijk werk.
Heel rot dat je vrouw weg is,maar jij bent toch zelf ook iemand!
Probeer weer te ontdekken wie je zelf bent,ga naar de huisarts,laat je doorverwijzen naar een hulpverlener,en laat je niet afschepen.
Zoek weer een doel in je leven!
Ook jij bent de moeite waard.
Heb je werk?praat met een collega.Maar praat!!!!
Succes!

----------


## dicki

kop op

----------


## nikita

zelfmoord is een permanente oplossing 
voor een tijdelijk probleem 

het leven is nu eenmaal vallen en opstaan. 
dus kop op! gewoon weer opkrabbelen ook al kost dat moeite.

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Thijs,

Ik heb helaas in hetzelfde schuitje gezeten: verlaten terwijl je het eigenlijk niet zag aankomen (of het eigenlijk niet wilde zien dat het niet goed ging).

Ik snap dat je je erg klote voelt en dat je je leven nu even geen richting kunt geven.

Kijk naar de dingen die je leuk vindt, dingen die je misschien niet kon doen terwijl je een relatie had. Ik ben allerlei sporten gaan doen om te kijken of het iets voor me was. Sommige dingen vielen tegen en vielen af, sommige dingen doe ik nu nog. En dat zijn dingen die ik nooit verwacht had... (duiken/motorrijden) allebei redelijk levensbedreigend als je het zou willen, maar je zult merken dat je meer van het leven houdt dan je nu denkt of durft toe te geven. En met nieuwe sporten/uitdagingen kom je weer nieuwe mensen/vrienden tegen. Pas wel op dat je nu niet wanhopig gaat zoeken naar een nieuwe relatie: vrouwen ruiken je wanhoop/verdriet op kilometers afstand. Werk aan jezelf en ook jij zult je plek weer vinden!

...ik merk wel dat ik erg zeker overkom, nu ik dit type. Je had me een paar jaar geleden moeten zien...  :Embarrassment: /

Sterkte!

----------


## Nora

Hai Thijsnederland,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? Lukt het met het verwerken van je scheiding? Hoe ben je het aan het verwerken? Misschien is het ook een idee om je grote huis in te ruilen voor iets kleiners, waar je helemaal opnieuw kan beginnen.

Sterkte

----------


## Luuss0404

Een scheiding is ook een rouwproces (rouwen = het verwerken van een verlies), en daarbij horen de stadiums van ontkenning, verwarring, verdriet, schuldgevoelens, eenzaamheid, berusting en herstel. (bron mijn medische les en mijn lesboek)

Hoe kunnen we een gebroken hart helen?
Veel mensen bloeien na een periode van rouw weer op, maar vaak niet echt succesvol. Ze blijven lijden onder hun verlies van de verloren liefde, zijn terughoudend en stellen hun hart niet meer volledig open. Anderen lijken de pijn losgelaten te hebben maar gaan verder met een gesloten hart. Om de pijn maar niet te voelen hebben ze alle gevoelens verdoofd. Het vermogen om weer liefde toe te laten in hun hart en weer gelukkig te worden is hiermee ook geremd. Als u weer alleen komt te staan heeft u de kans om het hart te helen en als een compleet mens verder te gaan of u voltooit het helingsproces niet en blijft met alle ellende van het verleden doorslepen. De tijd heelt niet alle wonden, het verleden bepaald in belangrijke mate uw toekomst. Door het helen van het hart zal het sterker worden, de pijn zal voorbij gaan en u zult de kans hebben om opnieuw liefde en geluk te vinden.
De drie stappen om een hart te helen zijn:
_ 1. Hulp vragen._
Als uw hart gebroken is dan is de eerste en belangrijkste stap het vragen van hulp. Dit is absoluut niet het goede moment om stoer uw gevoelens weg te duwen. Mannen voelen zich vaak beter door te luisteren naar anderen met pijn, terwijl vrouwen vaak liever gehoord willen worden. Het delen van uw gevoelens en het samenzijn met mensen is van wezenlijk belang voor het helen van het hart. Iemand die een vergelijkbaar verlies heeft meegemaakt kan een hele grote steun zijn. In het boek worden verschillende manieren onderzocht waarop mannen en vrouwen onbewust juist de liefde en steun die ze nodig hebben afwijzen. Ook bevat het praktische strategieën om de steun en hulp te krijgen die u nodig heeft. Met de goede hulp op het juiste moment kunt u de pijn loslaten en kunt u opnieuw de vreugde en rust van een geopend hart ervaren.
_2. Rouwen om het verlies_
Als u hulp heeft gezocht moet uw hart weer in oorspronkelijke stand gezet worden. In deze fase moeten we de tijd nemen om te rouwen om het verlies. Dit kunnen we doen door aan de geliefde en de relatie terug te denken. De herinnering zullen waarschijnlijk pijnlijke gevoelens naar boven brengen, maar het kan ook een beetje van de oude liefde oproepen. Dit helpt u de pijn van het verlies te verzachten. Door aan de goede dingen te denken en fouten te vergeven geeft u het hart weer de kans om liefde te voelen die het nodig heeft om te helen. Als u zich nog afgewezen en verraden voelt, kan het moeilijk zijn te rouwen om het verlies of om liefde te voelen. Op dat moment is het belangrijk dat u leert te vergeven, niet om de ander een plezier te doen maar voor uw eigen rust. Hierna zult u in staat zijn om te rouwen en het hart te helen. Ook als u opgelucht en blij bent omdat u bijvoorbeeld uit een relatie bent gekomen vol geweld of intimidatie, kunt u toch rouwen om het mislukken van deze relatie. Aanvankelijk bent u met het idee dat u met deze persoon gelukkig zou worden in deze relatie gestapt. U kunt dan rouwen om de teleurstelling dat er niets goeds van kwam. Ook hier is het belangrijk om te vergeven om met een open hart verder te gaan. U kunt uw hart niet volledig voor iemand openen wanneer het voor iemand uitje verleden gesloten is. Tot het moment dat het helingsproces helemaal voltooid is, hebben veel mannen moeite zich te binden en vinden veel vrouwen het moeilijk weer iemand te vertrouwen.
_3. Een compleet mens worden._
Als laatste stap moet u de tijd nemen om een compleet mens te worden voordat u aan een nieuwe relatie begint. U moet er opnieuw achter komen wie u bent, wat uw normen en waarden zijn en waar uw grenzen liggen. Eerst zult u weer gelukkig moeten kunnen zijn met uzelf, voordat u weer in staat bent dit geluk te delen. Het klinkt als een cliché maar het beste moment om weer aan een relatie te beginnen, is wanneer u vindt dat u best zonder zou kunnen. Veel mannen beginnen te snel aan een nieuwe relatie, terwijl veel vrouwen (vaak onbewust) liefde afwijzen. Door onvoldoende tijd te nemen zult u belemmerd worden in hun vermogen uzelf te geven of om liefde te ontvangen.
De kunst van het loslaten.
Om opnieuw te beginnen moet u eerst leren om los te laten. Als u zich aan iets vastklampt en de ander probeert het af te pakken, dan heeft u de neiging om te vechten en zich te verzetten. U wilt niet loslaten en daarom klampt u zich nog steviger vast. Het loslaten van een relatie kunt u doen door alles over u heen te laten komen en niet proberen om los te laten. Als u op deze wijze aan uw partner terugdenkt, rouwt u zoals het moet. In het begin zult u het verlies nog erger voelen of sterke gevoelens pijn, woede, verdriet, angst of spijt voelen. Deze pijn is tijdelijk, door langzaam los te laten zal te pijn steeds minder worden en uiteindelijk zult u zonder spijt aan de verloren relatie terug denken. Als u dit punt kunt bereiken, is uw hart vol van liefde en kunt u vrede hebben met de nieuwe situatie. Nu bent u in staat een nieuwe relatie te beginnen en heeft u een basis gelegd om nieuwe liefde te vinden. Als het hart geheeld is, doet de herinnering aan uw partner niet langer pijn.
Het is dus belangrijk om het verdriet voorzichtig te ervaren en de pijnlijke emoties toe te laten en onder ogen zien. Door verdriet te hebben en te rouwen verwerkt u dit verdriet en leert u om de pijn los te laten.

Bron http://www.heinpragt.com/scheiding/opnieuw.php

----------


## Sylvia93

Goede tips Luus!

Je merkt tegenwoordig steeds vaker dat mensen te maken hebben met echtscheidingen :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja er zijn inderdaad steeds meer echtscheidingen, alhoewel volgens het nieuws het door de recessie de scheidingen meer 'on hold' gezet worden. 
Er is op internet nog veel meer te vinden over echtscheidingen en alles eromheen...

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Luuss , 

T'is wel goede informatie ,maar het doet zo'n pijn en het voelt aan alsof je gefaald heb ,maar je bent met 2 in een huwelijk ;en als de éne partij niet mee evolueert ,want dat is het : samen groeien naar een partnerschap dat op lange termijn niet veel woorden nog nodig hebben om elkaar te begrijpen. 

Ik ben gescheiden na 21 jaar huwelijk en dat veeg je zomaar niet uit ;en daarbij komen de kinderen dat nog een extra probleem is , zwaarder als de rest bijeen , gelukkig waren mijn dochters al redelijk volwassen ook door de problemen en ik heb ze altijd zeer zelfstandig opgevoed . 

Dat is het enige dat op dat ogenblik je staand houd (en het positieve vd. jaren ) en waar je voor vecht : ik toch  :Embarrassment:  met heel veel liefde . 


werkelijkheid is toch nog zo anders en zwaar  :Mad:  nu er al over schrijven brengt wel wat teweeg ;ben nu nog thans al 20 jaar gescheiden ,en gelukkig getrouwd  :Smile:  ook door vallen en opstaan en heel veel vriendschap voor elkaar . 

GRTJS Celest  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Celest,

Ja ik weet dat de info wel nuttig is, maar dat de werkelijkheid anders en zwaar is... 
De ouders van een goede vriend van mij gingen scheiden en de moeder kreeg de beide zoons en hun vader heeft omdat hij zijn werk en zijn kids kwijt was zelfmoord gepleegd. :Frown: 
Mijn ouders gingen scheiden toen ik 13 was en mijn broertje 8. Mijn moeder was weggelopen, achteraf bleek zij een affaire te hebben gehad en al 2 jaar de scheiding te plannen. Tijdens de rechtzaken was ik aanwezig om ervoor te zorgen dat mijn broertje bij mij en mijn vader kon blijven wonen. Mijn moeder had een geweldige advocaat, mijn vader een barslechte... mijn moeder kreeg de helft van alle financien (dus ook dat wat van mij en mijn broertje was) en ze kreeg bijna alle spullen die in ons huis stonden... ik kan nog wel een heel verhaal erbij doen... maar dit even om aan te geven dat ik wel een beetje ervan weet... 

Celest ik vind het rot voor je dat je na zolang samen geweest te zijn het niet meer goed ging, wel super dat je je dochters goed hebt opgevoed, zal wel ontzettend zwaar zijn geweest, ik heb heel veel respect voor je en fijn dat je nu toch een lieve man hebt die je steunt en helpt! Ik hoop dat jullie samen gelukkig oud mogen worden!  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook een paar scheidingen van dichtbij meegemaakt; laatste was die van mijn schoonouders.
Amai, wat een 'vechtscheiding' is dat geworden!!
Ik merk pas sinds kort dat mijn schoonmoeder alles aan het 'loslaten' is waardoor ze weer verder kan met haar leven en weer gelukkig kan zijn...dat 'verwerken' heeft echter toch zéker 4jaar geduurd...jammer van zoveel mooie jaren!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn ouders zijn nu 12,5 jaar gescheiden en mijn moeder heeft al vele lovers gehad en is eind 2007 getrouwd en begin 2009 gescheiden (3x is geen scheepsrecht) van haar zoveelste 'liefde' zonder ooit ons daarin te betrekken of ons te vragen wat wij ervan vonden... terwijl mijn vader altijd zei als hij een leuke vrouw had ontmoet gewoon als normale vriendin zijnde en dan stelde hij ons ook voor.. en hij heeft in al die tijd 1 echte vriendin gehad, maar hij geeft zelf aan dat toch niet meer te kunnen... 
Van invloed op een rouwproces, want dat is het gevoel na de scheiding of tijdens de scheiding, is hoelang je samen bent geweest, of er kids zijn, op welke manier je uit elkaar gaat en hoe je als persoon in elkaar steekt qua karakter enzo...

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Luuss,  :Embarrassment:  

Dan heb je wel al je vrouwtje moeten staan in het leven : sterk en moedig van je dat  :Smile:  je opgekomen bent voor je broertje en jezelf : dat brengt wel wat teweeg hé meisje . 


Mijn ouders zijn gescheiden in t' jaar 1969 dat was in die tijd niet zo evident ;en de oorzaak was ook ons moeder , dat was wel een ge -emancipeerde vrouw / altijd geweest , ik was op dat ogenblik 17 jaar en werkte sinds mijn 14 jaar ,het jaar daarop ben ik getrouwd ; ik heb sedert dan nooit ons moeder nog gesproken of gezien als juist 4 dagen voor ze stierf ,ze was bij haar volle verstand wanneer ze me zag maar daar waren derde bij en er is over niets nog gesproken , dat was de énige maal nog . Ik had mij voorgenomen dit overkomt mijn kinderen nooit ; maar ja , je bent met 2 en als de andere partij niet mee wil en ook nog andere problemen die hij gemaakt heeft ten opzichte van mij tot daar nog aan toe ,wij waren volwassen (toch ik ) maar aan de kinderen mocht hij niet raken (mentaal)dat was er over ) .  :Mad:  

Ik heb lang erover gedaan om de stap te doen (ik ben weggegaan met de dochters 19 -18-15 jaar )dat liet hem koud (dokters zeiden dat hij een haat had tegenover vrouwen door zijn verleden ,maar hij wou de'r niets aan doen ) . 


één dochter heeft nog contact een 4/5 keer per jaar ..wij hebben geen vechtscheiding gehad omdat ik huis en meubels achter gelaten heb ,juist persoonlijke bezittingen meegenomen ,als we elkaaar nog eens tegen komen groeten wij elkaar en daar blijft het bij ;ik ben niet haatdragend want daarmee kom je niet vooruit ,hij heeft nooit één frank of euro moeten betalen voor mij of de dochters ,ik wou dat niet (hij zei tegen zijn eigen advocaat (buiten is buiten en daarmee gedaan ,alhoewel hij wist dat de jongste dochter gezondheids problemen had en nog operatie's moest ondergaan ) en ik heb 10jaar aan één stuk 7/7gewerkt ,alle dagen om 4 uur s'morgens uit 
mijn bed tot een 23/24 uur s 'nachts ,maar nadien was ik gebroken en de lichamelijke gevolgen zijn er .  :Mad:  


iK ZEG ALTIJD /TIJD BRENGT RAAD MAAR HEB GEDULD . 

EN LOONTJE KOMT OM ZIJN BOONTJE !!! 

grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Celest,

Vanaf je 12e mag je zelf beslissen bij wie je wilt wonen. Ik was 13 dus koos voor mijn vader, en ik wou perse mijn broertje bij mij en mijn vader hebben. Mijn broertje en ik waren op dat moment niet op goede voet, maar ik wou niet dat mijn moeder door haar problemen mijn broertje zou verkwanselen. Na lang overleg mocht mijn broertje bij ons blijven en had hij een omgangsregeling met mijn moeder, die ze vervolgens bijna nooit na kwam... desondanks gaat mijn broertje nog steeds zo'n 6x per jaar naar haar toe en papa en ik respecteren dat. Papa heeft ons ook altijd gestimuleerd contact met ons moeder te blijven onderhouden. 

Je ouders gingen scheiden, dat was minder 'gewoon' destijds. Je hebt dus niet zo lang meer bij je vader gewoond nadat ze gingen scheiden. Had je daarna wel goed contact met je vader dan? Jammer dat je nooit iets met je moeder hebt kunnen bespreken meer na de scheiding en voor haar overlijden  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je daar vrede mee hebt kunnen sluiten...

Als je zo lang bij elkaar bent is het ook heel moeilijk om weg te gaan. Wel goed dat je uiteindelijk dat toch hebt gedaan. Je liet alles achter en nam niks meer aan omdat je niet meer met hem te maken wou hebben? respect dat je 7/7 werkte om alle eindjes aan elkaar te knopen en ervoor te zorgen dat je dochter de medische hulp kreeg die ze nodig had. Hebben je dochters op die leeftijd allemaal nog bij jou ingewoond of was/waren ze al op kamers ofzo? Ja als je zoveel overwerkt dan op een gegeven moment wordt dat teveel voor je lichaam en geest en dan krijg je daar problemen mee... Je hebt in elk geval nu een lieve man en minder zorgen om je dochters en kan weer wat meer 'ademen'  :Smile:  Jij hebt dus ook je vrouwtje moeten staan in jou leven  :Wink: 

Wij hebben een tegel waarop staat : "Tel wat je hebt, niet wat je mist"

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Luuss , 

Met mijn moeder : dat hoofdstuk is al afgesloten op leeftijd van 12 jaar ,ben nog tot 17 jaar thuisgebleven en dan was t' 23 jaar later dat ik ze terug zag / ze is veel te kort geschoten ten opzichte huwelijk en huisgezin en door de omstandigheden was ik ook vlug volwassen , met mijn vader heb ik altijd contact gehouden tot aan zijn dood (28 jaar geleden al) 

Mijn dochters zijn bij mij blijven wonen tot aan hun trouw , gelukkig hebben ze alle drie een goed leven en ik heb goede schoonzonen die hebben veel respect voor mij en ik voor hun (respect moet je wel verdienen in het leven dat krijg je zomaar niet ) . 

De éne zijn kruis is zwaarder te dragen in het leven dan de andere , maar men moet vooruit kijken in het leven en zo positief mogelijk alles beleven men heeft maar een leven ,nu kan ik alles wel rustig aan doen en vh. leven genieten in kleine dingen ,het moet altijd niet groots zijn ;zoals jij zegt vd. tegel het spreekwoord dat klopt en men moet tevreden zijn men wat men heeft 
in het leven  :Smile:  

Sommige spelen met hun geluk en beseffen niet hoe goed dat ze het hebben en lopen het voorbij . 


GRTJS Celest  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

> Hallo Luuss , 
> 
> Met mijn moeder : dat hoofdstuk is al afgesloten op leeftijd van 12 jaar ,ben nog tot 17 jaar thuisgebleven en dan was t' 23 jaar later dat ik ze terug zag / ze is veel te kort geschoten ten opzichte huwelijk en huisgezin en door de omstandigheden was ik ook vlug volwassen , met mijn vader heb ik altijd contact gehouden tot aan zijn dood (28 jaar geleden al) 
> 
> Mijn dochters zijn bij mij blijven wonen tot aan hun trouw , gelukkig hebben ze alle drie een goed leven en ik heb goede schoonzonen die hebben veel respect voor mij en ik voor hun (respect moet je wel verdienen in het leven dat krijg je zomaar niet ) . 
> 
> De éne zijn kruis is zwaarder te dragen in het leven dan de andere , maar men moet vooruit kijken in het leven en zo positief mogelijk alles beleven men heeft maar een leven ,nu kan ik alles wel rustig aan doen en vh. leven genieten in kleine dingen ,het moet altijd niet groots zijn ;zoals jij zegt vd. tegel het spreekwoord dat klopt en men moet tevreden zijn men wat men heeft 
> in het leven  
> 
> ...


hallo Celest,

zo te lezen heb je ook al wat een en ander meegemaakt he!ik kan er heel goed in komen want ik heb ook 14jaar geleden een echtsheiding meegemaakt.mijn man was er toens van door gegaan met een van mijn beste vriendinnen.toens heb ik er ook enorm onder geleden,nu besef ik dat hij het niet waard was maar ja.we hadden samen een dochter hij heeft toens het hoederecht ook aan mij gegeven.en voor mijn dochter heeft hij ook nooit betaalt zelfde als bij u.en hij heeft er nooit naar om gekeken,nu nog niet.mijn dochter heeft nu nog iets tegen mannen,omdat ze door heel de situatie haar zelf heeft verwond.onder tussen heb ik al lang terug een vriend het is een hele lieve, maar de angst blijft nog altijd in mij na al die jaren.oke je word er ergens sterker van,maar langs de andere kant word je week snap je?ach ik had het vroeger thuis ook niet zo best,had een lieve moeder maar die durfde niet voor haar opkomen.mijn vader heeft me aan de deur gezet toens ik 18 was,en zo ben ik mijn man ex man tegen gekomen.had ik toens de kans gehad om mijn eigen weg te volgen dan had ik nooit vroeg getrouwd geweest maar ja.gedane zaken nemen geen keer.en ja je moet genieten van elk moment,elke uur,want je weet je weet nooit wat de dag van morgen gaat brengen.

lieven groetjes,

dotito, :Embarrassment:

----------


## roeska12345

Het waar wat je zeg Luus.

Maar ik stel mn hart niet open, omdat het me eigenlijk heel goed bevalt het vrijgezellig leven.

Maar als je wel een partner wilt en je hart niet open durft te stellen dan is het wel een probleem lijkt mij

groet Roes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Celest,
Fijn dat je nog contact had met je vader en gelukkig zijn je dochters goed terecht gekomen! 
Klopt dat je respect moet verdienen, dat krijg je niet zomaar en dat is ook goed!
Wijze woorden en het klopt helemaal dat je positief moet blijven, vooruit moet kijken en dient te genieten van de kleine en grote dingen in het leven die WEL de moeite waard zijn!

@ Dotito, 
Jij hebt ook een bewogen leven gehad zeg  :Frown:  
Jammer dat je dochter nu iets tegen mannen heeft, maar ik kan mij daar wel wat bij voorstellen! Het is niet niks als je vader/moeder ineens wegloopt en dingen doet waar je liever niet van afweet...
Fijn dat je een lieve man bent tegengekomen waarmee je de grote stap (trouwen :Smile: ) weer wil en durft te wagen! 
En ja zoveel mogelijk genieten van het hier en nu is goed, want je weet nooit wat morgen brengt... Ik wens je heel veel liefde!

@ Roes,
Zolang jij je fijn voelt bij het niet openstellen van je hart voor een eventuele partner dan is er geen probleem.
Als je een partner wilt maar je hart of verstand dat om welke reden dan ook niet durft of kan (bindings/verlatingsangst, voormalig misbruik) dan kan het een probleem worden... sommige dingen hebben heel veel herstel of opbouw-tijd nodig en sommige wonden blijven en niet iedereen kan daar mee omgaan...

----------


## dotito

Hey Luuss,

Ja ik heb idd veel meegemaakt,en dat heeft mij ook de persoon gemaakt die ik nu ben.Het was niet allemaal rooskleurig destijds :Frown: dat zijn wonden die nooit helen.Maar ik heb wel geleerd van naar de toekomst te kijken.En dat niet alle mensen te vertrouwen zijn.En dat de mensen die mij verdriet hebben aangedaan mij niet kapot krijgen,dat gun ik ze niet.
De mooie dingen die koester ik,en de slechte gooi ik over boord.
Ben nu echt wel blij dat ik na jaren terug een lieve man ben tegen gekomen :Smile:  En het voordeel is nu ook,ik heb ook vlug mensen door.Jammer dat een mens daar zoveel moet voor meemaken!!!Maar moet zeggen dat ik nu met mijn nieuw leven veel gelukkiger ben :Big Grin: 

Lieve groetjes teug, :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Luuss :Smile:  ,Dotito :Smile:  

JA, nu klinkt dit simpel , maar mijn leven begint nu de laatste paar jaar pas vlot te lopen , kreeg het absoluut niet cadeau , ook mijn relatie met mijn huidige man verliep in het begin niet over rozen heb hem op een bepaald moment aan de deur gezet , hij heeft gevraagd om terug te mogen keren na tijd ; ex-vrouw heeft het ons niet makkelijk gemaakt en hij had een rugzak vol met problemen :EEK!:  ook financiele :Confused:  ik heb alles op gelost en het heeft mij veel centen gekost (zuurverdiende centen ) ex-vrouw krijgt al 20 jaar 250 euro per maand , de eerst jaren 25.000 per maand ,na betaling van schulden op 10.000( oude belgische franken)  :Confused: dat is tot eind van man zijn dagen of ex -vrouw , maar loontje komt om zijn boontje zeg ik ,TIJD BRENGT RAAD ; men doet niets ongestraft in het leven . Nochtans echtgenoot heeft altijd veel gewerkt (waar zijn de centen van toenertijd naartoe? ) Haar doel was ons in de afgrond te brengen en dan kon zij zegevieren . :Mad: Maar om mij een valsstrik te spannen moet men vroeger opstaan ........IK heb 20 jaar terug stappen achteruit doen (door de schulden)maar ja, hij heeft altijd goed gewerkt maar zij zag het groots ....????
En einde vd. route was er niets . Nu vertelt ze nog van alles uit jaloezie ...

Wij gaan vooruit en dat steekt haar / roddels houd men niet tegen (wonen in dezelfde stad)maar mensen met verstand zien ook wel waar de waarheid zit.

----------


## Lara '52

@Dotito, :Smile:  je weet het of niet, daar je zoveel op emotioneel vlak meemaakt dat je ook je spiritule gevoelens ontwikkelt ; daardoor dat je meer doorzicht krijgt in mensen , en door boeken hierover te lezen , zowel over het spiritule ,als over je innerlijke wijsheid,( hoe ontwikkel ik mijn gevoelens hierover )dat heeft mij enorm geholpen om alles wat mij overkwam een plaats te geven,maar de ellende laat wel"KRASSEN OP JE ZIEL" . achter voor eeuwig . 

GRTJS Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dotito,
Sommige wonden helen nooit, maar als je het een plek geeft en/of ermee om leert gaan kom je al een heel eind! 
Ja jammer dat een mens soms eerst zoveel moet doormaken eer hij/zij op 'de plek van bestemming' komt...
Gelukkig ben je nu blij met het leven wat je nu hebt ondanks de hobbels en bobbels 'on the road' en heb je een lieve partner gevonden. Ik hoop voor je dat je niet nog meer vervelende dingen tegenkomt op het pad wat nog voor je ligt!

@ Celest,
Voor mij klinkt het niet simpel hoor! Voordat ik bovenstaande 2 posts van jou had gelezen, begreep ik al dat je veel hebt meegemaakt (scheiding, problemen rond ziekte en hoe mensen daarop reageren) en voor je kinderen alles hebt gegeven en dat is niet makkelijk! Om dan nu ook nog te lezen dat het met je huidige man in het begin ook niet op rolletjes liep door gedoe met zijn ex-vrouw en financiele problemen, dan mogen jullie hartstikke trots zijn dat jullie er samen uit zijn gekomen! Om op zo'n manier iemand te helpen na alles wat er al gebeurd was in jou leven vergt heel veel moed en een sterke persoonlijkheid! 
Ja sommige dingen zul je nooit vergeten en dan is het de kunst om het een plekje te geven en/of er mee leren om te gaan, hoe moeilijk dat soms ook kan zijn!

----------


## Sylvia93

Fijn om te lezen dat er best veel mensen zijn die ook in zo'n zelfde situatie gezeten hebben!
Mijn ouders zijn gescheiden toen ik 9 was, het plan was om als vrienden uit elkaar te gaan. Maar na grote gevechten (waarbij mn zus en ik onze ouders tegen moesten houden om niet met het servies te gaan gooien (borden)) is dit dus ook niet gelukt. 
Mijn vader bleek al ruim een jaar een verhouding te hebben gehad met een andere vrouw (toen hij dus nog getrouwd was met mn moeder voor 12,5 jaar). En die vrouw deed in het begin dus echt alsof ze een goede vriendin was, totdat ze gingen trouwen, toen veranderde ze dus een beetje in een heks, en was niks goed meer alleen maar geklaag en dat kregen wij o.a. over ons heen. In het verleden gingen mijn zus en ik samen om het weekend heen, toen kregen mn zus en zijn nieuwe vrouw dus ruzie en was zij niet welkom meer. Daarna zijn ze verhuisd naar een andere stad, waardoor ik nog maar 1x per 3 weken geloof ik heen ging. En zat letterlijk mn weekenden te verpesten, ik mocht niks (geen pc etc) en niemand keek naar me om (mn eigen vader dus ook niet). In de tussentijd bleek mn vader ook jaren te weinig qua alimentatie betaald te hebben, dus mn moeder heeft een advocaat in de hand genomen om dat te regelen (heeft nog een schuld van ruim 16.000 euro bij mn moeder). Nadat dat liep kregen mn zus en ik dus een brief van mn vader met de info dat wij op geld belust waren en dat hij geen dochters meer had (ik zag m zelf al niet meer als vader, en had m zo ondertussen al 1 jaar niet meer gezien) en nog wat zielige leugentjes over dat hij alles voor ons deed en dattie zo gelukkig was blabla... Wij kregen dus de schuld van de scheiding, ben ik zelf zó kwaad om geweest dat ie een brief van mij terug heeft gekregen waarop ie tot de dag van vandaag nog steeds niet op heeft durven te reageren.
De zaak rond de alimentatie loopt nu dus nog steeds, (na bijna 9 jaar gescheiden te zijn) en schiet ook gewoon niet op. Wordt dus wss een rechtszaak omdat hij met geen enkele regeling mee wilt werken..

En zoals Luuss idd al zegt, hij heeft bij ons ook financiële problemen achter gelaten, door jarenlang amper alimentatie te hebben betaald heeft mn moeder dus als alleenstaande ouder voor ons moeten zorgen, en alle kosten zelf moeten maken (met een salaris van €1100 p. maand, die financiële problemen zijn nu dus ook nog steeds niet opgelost. En zo gaat deze strijd maar verder...

----------


## Lara '52

@ Syl  :Smile:  je mama heeft ook voor jullie al veel gedaan naar wat ik lees , wij vrouwen zijn in feite niet het zwakke geslacht , maar andersom , in vele gevallen ( niet elke man ) nemen veel mannen hun verantwoordelijk niet ,en schuiven ze problemen voor zich uit en denken zoiets lost vanzelf wel op : :Confused:  

ja vd. kinderen is zoziets wel frustrerend , maar heftige woordewisselingen waren er bij ons niet bij ; ik ben iemand die in zulke momenten zeer kalm blijft en zo weinig mogelijk reageer . Ben dankbaar dat mijn dochters weinig last ondervonden hiervan, ik kon wel veel de baas en heb veel met hun gepraat en ondersteund ze konden 24 op 24 altijd terecht bij mij . 

Bij een echtscheiding wordt het vlug een vechtscheiding als men niet oplet , (ik heb veel achtergelaten ,hij heeft dat nooit gedacht dat ik dat ging doen , had ik het huis opgeeist dan was er bloed gevloeid en dat wou ik op mijn geweten niet , alhoewel ik volledig alle rechten had en hij met alles wat er gebeurt was geen enkele maar daardoor ging het vlugger en hij was blij dat de vrouwen het huis uit waren ) maar vd. luxe -huis enz...blijven als men niet gelukkig is dan is dat maar bijzaak , het financiele dat is een zwaren aderlating ook advocaat kosten enz ... 
de meeste vrouwen zekers met kinderen staan op dat moment in zwakkere positie dan mannen of andersom mannen met kinderen gebeurt wel meer en meer  :Mad:  

Bij buren regelmatig dat oudste kind tussenkomt bij zeer heftige woordenwisselingen en drankprobleem , daar ben ik dan echt onderste boven van  :Frown: 
Kinderen horen dat niet te doen , zij voeden de ouders op dat moment . :Mad: 
Zulke kinderen zouden moeten nog onbezorgd zijn maar dragen een last met zich mee ,in hun volwassene leven hebben ze dan nog heel veel te verwerken


Syl ik wens je een heel fijn leven en ondersteun elkaar  :Smile:  

grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Jammer dat je vader zijn verantwoordelijkheid niet neemt tegenover jullie en dat hij niet het lef heeft gehad om jou brief te beantwoorden...
Gelukkig heb je dan een moeder die wel haar verantwoording en zorg over jullie neemt, alleen jammer dat zij daar zo hard voor moet vechten! 
Hopelijk krijgen jullie snel datgene waar jullie recht op hebben, zodat jullie weer wat meer kunnen ademen en het hoofdstuk echt af kunnen sluiten!

@ Celest,
Ja jammer dat niet iedereen zijn of haar verantwoordlijkheid neemt na een scheiding  :Frown:  
Ik ken veel mensen met gescheiden ouders maar die hebben altijd bij moeders geweest, dus er werd ook altijd met scheve ogen gekeken als ik vertelde dat ik met mijn broertje bij mijn vader woonde en woon... komt denk ik ook omdat men er vanuit gaat dat de moeder over onvoorwaardelijke moederliefde beschikt en een kind nooit in de steek zou kunnen laten en dat dat bij de vader vaak anders ligt... 
Ik vind het ook jammer dat voornamelijk vrouwen en steeds vaker ook mannan die de zorg over hun kinderen op zich nemen vaak aan het kortste eind trekken of het nu een echtscheiding of vechtscheiding wordt... 
In elk geval blij dat jij je leven na een lange weg op orde hebt en gelukkig bent  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## bassini

Mijn ouders gaan na 49 jaar huwelijk scheiden. het is de keuze van mijn moeder. (65 jaar) mijn vader (75 jaar) is hier erg depressief en verdrietig om. ik ben de enige die voor hem klaar kan staan, dit doe ik met alle liefde, maar nu na 3 weken me vader elke dag 4 keer huilend aan de telefoon te hebben wordt het mij ook allemaal een beetje teveel. Hij weigerd hulp van buitenaf. Wat ik kan ik nou nog doen om hem een beetje rust te geven. En mezelf ook?
Linda

----------


## bassini

Gisteren heeft me vader een overdosis aan slaaptabletten genomen. Ik weet me geen raad meer!!!!
Wat als hij nu alleen met mij wilt praten? Ik ben 25 jaar, heb een drukke baan. ben nu al meerdere malen van me werk weggegaan om er voor hem te zijn. Ik trek dit niet meer. En mijn baas begrijpt het wel, maar ik kan niet blijven weggaan.
Zo gauw ik hem bel begint ie te huilen. HELP!!!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Linda,

Zou je niet beter zélf hulp voor hem inschakelen??
Sterkte meid, dit moet zwaar voor je zijn!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Linda,

Vervelend dat je ouders na zoveel jaar en op zo'n leeftijd gaan scheiden  :Frown:  
Lief dat je de zorg van/over je vader op je wil nemen  :Smile:  Fijn dat je baas ook begrip heeft, maar ik snap ook heel goed dat jij je eigen leven hebt en je werk wil doen!
Je geeft aan dat je vader geen hulp wil van buitenaf, weet je ook waarom hij dat niet wil? Misschien is hij bang???
Wat je kan doen is een afspraak voor hem maken met de huisarts of een andere hulpverlener en dan met hem mee gaan als steun om te zien of hij er dan anders over gaat denken...
Heeft je vader ook een goede vriend(in) of anders een familielid waar hij normaal zijn vertrouwen in heeft en mee praat? Zo ja, praat dan met diegene en kijk of jullie samen ervoor kunnen zorgen dat je vader goede hulp krijgt of dat je vader iets anders (sport, hobby, iemand om mee te eten 's avonds) nodig heeft.
Ik woonde ten tijde van de scheiding van mijn ouders bij mijn vader en die wou alles met mij bespreken omdat hij zijn vrienden en familie niet tot last wou zijn. Ik heb vrienden en familie ingeschakeld (zij wouden ook graag helpen, maar omdat mijn vader niks vroeg wisten ze niet hoe ze moesten reageren) en achteraf is mijn vader daar heel blij om geweest!
Hopelijk werkt dat bij jullie ook zo! In elk geval heel veel succes en sterkte gewenst!!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Linda,

Wat een rotsituatie zeg, waar je nu inzit. Kan me er best wat bij voorstellen dat het je een beetje teveel wordt. Net zoals Luuss ook zegt, familie of vrienden, mijn ouders zijn na 12,5 jaar huwelijk gescheiden (Is natuurlijk wel heel iets anders dan 49 jaar!) Mijn moeder wilde ook geen hulp van buitenaf, en naar haar kinderen kon ze niet echt gaan (Ik was 9 en mn zus 12). Zij heeft toen heel veel gehad aan een kennis van ons, daar heeft ze heel veel mee gepraat, en hij heeft haar heel erg veel geholpen. Heeft je vader geen hele goede vriend/kennis/vriendin met wie hij goed kan praten?

Zoals Luuss ookal zei kun je idd ook een gesprek houden met je vader, en over bijv de huisarts beginnen, en voorstellen om mee te gaan, om hem bij te staan, heb je dit ookal geprobeerd?

Ik hoop dat jullie er snel uitkomen, zo'n situatie is natuurlijk nooit leuk! Heel veel succes en sterkte natuurlijk komende tijd!!

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## dotito

Hallo Linda,

Ook ik vind het heel erg voor jou,gelukkig kan je baas er wat begrip voor opbrengen.
Wat ik idd ook zou doen is zoals Agnes zei hulp gaan zoeken voor je vader.En waar je hem kan bij helpen, helpen.
Ja gemakkelijk is het niet.

wens jou heel veel sterkte,toe.

Dotito,

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Linda,

Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het inmiddels met jou en je vader is! 
Heb je wat gehad aan onze ervaringen/advies? 
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## bassini

Dag allemaal, wat fijn dat jullie zo snel reageren. Ik heb inderdaad me vader voorgesteld profesionele hulp in te schakelen, maar dit wilt hij absoluut niet. Hij is 1 keer op advies van de huisarts naar een maatschappelijk werker geweest. Hij zegt dat het toch niks aan de situatie veranderd. Ook wilt hij niemand tot last zijn, precies zoals Luuss ook heeft gehad. Mijn vader is italiaans, en al zijn familie zit in italie. Ik heb 3 broers waarvan er 2 in engeland wonen, de jongste woont hier, die is 18 jaar ouder als ik, maar hij is heel druk met z`n werk. Hun zien ook lang niet zoveel als ik hoe mijn vader er aan onder door gaat. Tot nu toe is er nog niks veranderd. Hij belt me nog steeds 4 maal per dag huilend op, dat breekt mijn hart ook om die man zo verdrietig te horen en te zien. Dit weekend neem ik hem maar weer mee naar mijn huis, zodat ie een beetje afleiding heeft. Verder heeft ie eigenlijk ook niemand. Hij heeft wel een italiaanse vriend, maar daar kan hij ook niet alles mee bespreken zegt hij zelf. Ik weet niet hoelang ik dit zelf nog vol hou. Ik slaap en eet er zelf ook slecht door. Was laatst een beetje boos op hem omdat hij zoveel slaap pillen had genomen. Hij heeft beloofd dat nooit meer te doen. Miscchien was het ook een beetje om aandacht vragen. Maar ik kan hem niet meer aandacht geven dan ik nu al doe. Mijn leven draait op dit moment al meer als een maand om hem. Blijft toch in je hoofd spoken: als alles maar goed gaat met hem?????
Toch bedankt voor jullie advies. Ik heb er in ieder geval steun aan.
Maar als iemand nog een andere oplossing of advies zou weten,,,,graag!!!
Linda

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Linda,

Je vader wil het zelfs niet proberen als jij met hem mee zou gaan??
Jammer dat alle familie zo ver weg woont en dat hij zijn Italiaanse vriend niet tot last wil zijn...  :Frown:  
Is er niet iets wat je vader altijd al heeft willen doen, maar waar hij nooit aan toe kwam? Mijn vader is bijvoorbeeld motorrijles gaan nemen samen met een collega en samen hebben ze hun rijbewijs gehaald en daarnaast ging hij samen met mij en/of een vriend naar bandjes en kunst kijken waar hij dan weer met nieuwe mensen in aanraking kwam... 
Als ik nieuwe of andere ideeën krijg laat ik het wel weten, weet nu ook even verder niks...  :Frown: 
Het is natuurlijk erg wennen voor je vader om weer alleen te zijn en zijn zelfvertrouwen zal ook aangetast zijn... ik hoop dat iets of iemand dat weer verbeterd kan krijgen, zodat jij weer verder kan met jou eigen leven! 
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Linda,

Heb je verhaal gelezen, jammer dat er nog niks veranderd is  :Frown:  Je zit echt in een hele moeilijke situatie.

Misschien werkt het zoals Luuss al zei: iets wat hij altijd al heeft willen doen! Meer tips weet ik nu helaas ook niet. 

Ik wil je wel heel veel sterkte toewensen!

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## bassini

Dag mensen, weer bedankt voor jullie reacties. Mijn vader is bijna 76 jaar, dus op een motor zie ik hem niet meer rijden. Verder heeft ie behoorlijk overgewicht, dus veel en lang lopen gaat ook steeds moeilijker. Ik heb al aangeboden om mee te gaan naar een spycholoog, maar dat wilt ie absoluut niet. Verder hem ik aangsneden om zich bij een biljartvereniging of iets dergelijks aan te melden. Ook dit ziet hij niet zitten. Ach ja.....nog heel even en dan kunnen ze mij opnemen of heb ik een psychiater nodig. Ik hou het nog wel even vol. Bedankt voor jullie medeleven allemaal. Ik laat nog wel eens weten hoe het gaat.
Groetjes Linda

----------


## Luuss0404

Jammer dat je je vader niet mee kan krijgen naar psycholoog of huisarts zelfs als je wel mee gaat en dat hij geen interesse heeft om iets te gaan doen!  :Frown: 
Heeft je vader helemaal geen hobby of passie? Wil hij helemaal niks nieuws meer leren of doen???
Behalve jou moet er toch iets zijn wat hem trekt!
Mijn overbuurman is ook slecht ter been, beetje eigenwijze en norse man, heeft zijn vrouw verloren en stond stil, maar heeft sinds kort na een praatje met mij toch maar een rollator aangeschaft zodat hij nog kan wandelen, hij is altijd bezig in zijn tuin en heeft nu een liefde voor video/foto's maken ontwikkeld...
Ik hoop echt dat je je vader ook kan motiveren om iets te doen zodat jij ook jou rust krijgt!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## seok

Ik heb dit laatst ook in de familie meegemaakt. Erg triest ik snap niet dat men op een bepaald moment 'love-birds' zijn en dat plotseling zijn ze twee continuums van mekaar. Wel emotioneel erg voor beide partijen maar ik denk dat als men probeer te denken aan de goede tijden en slechte tijden want je moet beide hebben anders is het 'vals'. Alhoewel blijf ik beide partijen bijstaan.

----------

